# Low-fibre non-dairy diet



## frankie89 (Nov 30, 2008)

Anybody else on one of these? Any good recipe/meal ideas? I'm struggling because I'm craving both copious amounts of vegetables and chocolate and I know I can't have either


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try well cooked veggies. Dark chocolate doesn;t have dairy in it. Only milk chocolate has dairy in it. For many of us.. what we eat has nothing to do with our symptoms... it is just THAT we eat. Have you been diagnosed with allergies to vegetables, chocolate or dairy? otherwise I would question the wisdom of a Dr. telling you not to eat any vegetables....???


----------



## frankie89 (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess that wasn't very well phrased - I am allowed some vegetables, but only certain ones and only up to 2 portions a day (as well as 2 portions of fruit - I'm meant to get the rest of my 5 a day via fruit.) The diet has worked miraculously well so far (with a few hicups recently) so I'd like to stick to it. I've just discoved dark chocolate is really high in fibre :'( so I'm getting my chocolate fix from soy chocolate yogurt at the moment ... I haven't been diagnosed with any allergies, but it was a dietician I went to not just a GP.


----------

